# Heavy Question (regarding field training)



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What do you do when you realize the dog you have (and is the light of your life) is better than your training abilities? If I had a serious full time mentor and the land with which to train I would say I'll just take it slow. But I feel, seriously, that Tag would be very successful with someone who knows what they are doing. The problem is, I can't afford $600 a month to hire a professional. 

I liken it to having a brilliant child who would succeed at the best college but you couldn't afford the tuition. I wish they had scholarships for dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My personal opinion is your dog doesn't care one whit what field titles he earns, he cares that he is loved and spends times with you


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you have any opportunity to day train with a Pro?
We train about once a week with the Pro and then have assigned homework. (I have to keep log that he occasionally checks.) I'm always instructed to call him if I get hung up on something.
Last summer/fall, as we were starting blind work, I was training with him twice a week to help us stay on track. 
Also when I day train, I watch ALOT of dogs run. Other day trainers and the Pro's dogs, I'm usually there at least 4 hours. The time watching other's run and the discussion around it has really help me. Another perk is the other day trainers are kind of a built in training group.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> My personal opinion is your dog doesn't care one whit what field titles he earns, he cares that he is loved and spends times with you


Agreed! I think he would rather be with you one million times more than he would rather be with anyone else, even the best trainer in the whole world. That's why dogs are so darn great.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Agreed!!! And I'll go even further and ask if you feel Tag would be as good as he is without your love & guidance?

I KNOW my Faelan & Towhee would be much further along title wise if handled & trained by pros, but would they be as happy and open to new things? If they had been in a pros hands who is to say they would not have come home title-less and need their confidence built?




Loisiana said:


> My personal opinion is your dog doesn't care one whit what field titles he earns, he cares that he is loved and spends times with you


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I like what Sunrise said. He is good BECAUSE of you.

I can't relate to this with dogs, but my heart horse was wonderful with me. Whenever I had someone else drive him, he was without sparkle and looked positively worried. I'd have to reassure him every time he came by that it was okay, I SAID she could drive him.

Our animals do love US and will happily jump thru hoops for us. I say relax and enjoy having your wonderful boy and love him. As Loisanan said, he couldn't care less about titles, he cares only about pleasing you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going along with everyone else, he's happiest with you. The titles are for us, not for them. 
I often think of the things Tito could have accomplished if he lived with someone different. But like everyone says, he wouldn't know the difference. He's happy just being Tito.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> The titles are for us, not for them.


This X10! They don't know if they got first or last and if they did it still wouldn't mean anything to them. They just got to be a team with you and do something cool and that is what is important!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I found myself in that exact spot with my very first retriever. I friend in our retriever club hooked me up with D.L. Walters for day training. I drove about an hour each way 3 days a week for 3 1/2 years. She was QAA with my training as I learned. Had I done it sooner she likely would have been an FC.

1:1 mentorship is very valuable if someone of that caliber is near enough. Someone like Jim Gonia.

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

While I think our relationship with our dogs makes them happy, when you have one who is well-bred from a working perspective this work is in their DNA and doing the work also fulfills something in them very deeply. I also think part of that fulfillment comes in the teambuilding that I think the training brings on. 
I think as Evan and GoldenSail have said, you have to become a student for the sake of your dogs. I messed up a lot of stuff with Winter, but I learned as I went, and finally made my way to a couple of people whose mentorship really helped my training advance--one an amateur who had trained his own MH dog, and the other a young pro. I am in a much better position to do basics on my own dogs and to understand and adapt the training materials for sale out there because of their guidance.
While your dog might advance if you send him away, you would be in the same boat with the next dog. Not to condemn those who do send their dogs out for pro training--some people just do not have the time or the aptitude! But in your case, this could be an opportunity for you to advance as well.
I appreciate that it may be a hike for you to hook up with a pro or a successful amateur but if you can arrange it it really is the best way to learn. I went to Sandie on a weekly basis for the summer when I did basics with Breeze, and she also helped me rehad some of Win's baggage--it was 75 minutes each way, and I also went down to Alabama twice for a week each to get a head start on spring training and water. If the only people you can find are farther away, consider going every other week, but camping and doing two days in a row or something like that.

GRCA field contact list http://www.grca.org/events/field/contacts_fieldwork.html#oregon


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sterregold said:


> While your dog might advance if you send him away, you would be in the same boat with the next dog. But in your case, this could be an opportunity for you to advance as well.


Well dang, this is not something I thought about, and you are EXACTLY right!

Thanks everyone for indulging me in my pity party. It has been crazy around here, and my poor pups unfortunately, have been in a holding pattern as far as training goes. My neighbor (with a Pointer) went out and we tried to help each other and it was then that I realized that even with lack of recent, regular training and an unexperienced bird boy, that Tag showed his true colors...PURE GOLD! That was also when I started doubting my abilities.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You do the best you can, realize your shortcomings, and just have fun. I know I've made lots of mistakes, but I would have learned absolutely nothing if I hadn't done them. Sometimes the best lessons are learned the hard way, and I think they've made me a better more conscious trainer. And we're having fun and at the end of the day that's all that really matters.

I've accepted that at this point in my life that where I am and where I live (which is somewhat limited in terms of being able to show and train dogs, and the talent pool of proven trainers). I've accepted that I don't always have the time or money to train with a pro on a weekly basis. That doesn't stop me from trying and playing...and my relationship and enjoyment with my dog is the most important thing anyway. And I know I am getting better...can't set back the clock for Scout. As my sig denotes though...all things are difficult before they are easy!

As far as cost though....my trainer has said that he will give you a free lesson if you are willing to come out for a full day and throw for his dogs. They need training too! My friend says this actually isn't an uncommon offer in the retrieving world. Is this true for anyone else? I haven't taken him up on it yet, have meant to several times just has never worked out with our schedules. Incredible offer though because watching a talented trainer work dogs is so valuable. Plus it's fun to play with the other dogs, water them, etc.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would search for knowledgeable people with a compatable training style and train with them. Train your dog but become a student at the same time. If you did sessions with a club that has good people it would be worth the trip if far away.

Good luck. Choose your mentors wisely.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I am in the same boat with Gunner. Resources have dried up (close to me) and I am struggling to teach concepts (advanced water). I do train with a very god amateur but our water, locally, is limited right now. Dog can excel, but at this point with other issues I can't travel and take advantage of opportunities. I have considered a pro but given his attachment to me. I just cannot do it. We continue working and take advantage of what opportunities we get. We are using every piece of ground I can teach a concept with.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Wishing life wasnt so hectic for us right now or I'd help you out. I still have ducks in the freezer for you.

Amber is due on Monday. I bet she makes us wait a day or two just like she did when I thought she was "ready."

I agree with one of the previous posts... this is an opportunity for both of you to get better. Amber and I did most of her early work with just she and I and a winger.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well...I found a mentor! I talked to him earlier but we never talked long term. I had a good conversation tonight and as soon as Tag is through with his antibiotic, we are going to meet, see where he is at and make a plan. Harry is a field trialer and should be a great resource.

Thanks all for the encouragement and wake up calls! Of course you are right.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Laura, that is great news!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good news. A good experienced mentor is hard to find.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Harry is a good guy. He should be able to provide some good help.

Be Careful.... he'll pull you in to the field trial circuit before you know it!

Hand

PS. I whelped his dog named "Doc" several years ago out of a female named Twister.


----------

